

CAPTCHA arbitrage - pavel_lishin
http://bit-player.org/2010/captcha-arbitrage

======
pavel_lishin
> But one organization showed exceptional linguistic versatility, even solving
> challenges in Klingon.

Wow. So, was it just dumb luck that the nerd sitting there happened to be
fluent enough in Klingon, or did someone just recognize the script and
outsource it themselves as well, or what? I'd love to know more about that
specific case.

------
bumbledraven
Superb article (and paper). In a reasonable universe, this would be on the
front page of HN.

